# About love stories



## invisible337 (Aug 23, 2008)

One night I went on a walk. While I was walking I began to think about me stopping writing. ​ 
I wrote some stories before but I've stopped long time ago, but why? Any way, If I want to write again may be I should write a love story… I never have written one before. Well… what's the essence of Love stories? What's making them successful? What makes them extraordinary? Actually there is a lot of factors affecting that. Perhaps it's the way the couple meet each other, the conflicts they confront to get married, the time they wait to be together or overcoming the problems appear after marriage. But thinking about the end of all these stories I find it in the sentence "And they lived happily ever after".​ 
I think that if I'm going to write a love story I should learn from the ones I know. Well I went to Dosuke with my father once. I looked into the in drawers and I found a book. It was Hamza's book- my older brother-. I opened it and I found a love story that he wrote when he was a kid in 1992. It was a fairy tale. The common fairy tale. About the gorgeous princess who is locked up in a tower by an evil wizard because she refused marring him because she's in love with the handsome brave prince who finally rescued her after defeating the evil wizard. As usual the end was "They get married and lived happily ever after". ​ 
There's also that movie "The lake house" which tells about how much can you wait to meet the love of your life. The couple in the movie waited for four years to meet each other. They were in love by writing to each other, however, they had their happy moments as they had their sad ones which made the story in my opinion "realistic". But the end of the story was the expected one. They met after the long wait and the weird circumstances. And I can assume that "as usual" they lived happily ever after.​ 
Another love story is the one of the television series "Monk". The love story of Monk and his murdered wife Trody. There's these episodes in which Monk recalls the memory of his wife in different situations which rally express the pure love they have in their relationship. The day he told her that he loves her. The night they went to meet her parents. Due to his spcial psychic condition he said that calling Trody was the bravest thing he has ever done. It's really true love that can make you do both crazy and brave actions you know you would never have done them. Also the great sadness he feels after his wife death shows really how much he loved her. I think that this love story is an extraordinary one . Very beautiful and very sad at the same time.​ 
The last story I thought about that day was the one I've read in "The dancing men" which is one of Sherlock Holms adventures. The love story was about his client. He met his wife in London and they became friends in somehow. He loved her actually and although he didn't know her that much he proposed to her because he was so in love with her. She agreed on some conditions which was
_'l have had some very disagreeable associations in my life,' said she, 'I wish to forget all about them. I would rather never allude to the past, for it is very painful to me. If you take me, Hilton, you will take a woman who has nothing that she need be personally ashamed of; but you will have to be content with my word for it, and to allow me to be silent as to all that passed up to the time when I became yours._
The man accepted her terms and married her, but, her past came after her and made her frightened because she wanted to maintain her husband's name and most important to maintain her marriage to the man she loves. What I like about that love story is that the husband respected his wife conditions and never asked her about why is she frightened, but he tried to help on his own so he went to Sherlock Holms asking for his help. Sherlock Holms suggested to him just asking her to solve the mystery but the husband said that promise is a promise. Regardless what happened at the end of the story that was what I liked about that love. The mutual respect and love between the husband and his wife.​ 
I was thinking about writing a love story and it ends with me by writing this notion. Any way I enjoyed writing it. ​ 

Asim Al Sayed Saif Al Nasr​ 

11-8-2008 ​


----------



## wacker (Sep 4, 2008)

If you believe that you have it in you to write a love story, go ahead. Remember though what age group you are writing the love story for, especially if you decide to add a romantic sexual encounter.

 Will this encounter be described like in Mills & Boon or perhaps it could be something more saucy, more appropriate to erotica novels. Perhaps you are writing for teenagers, it would have to cater for their age group with discretion in mind. Especially if its on the topic of their first love.


----------



## invisible337 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks wacker for your comment
In my religion "Islam" it's forbidden to write sexual scenes any way thanks for the advice about considering the type of the readers and I'll do that Allah welling. you're right about it. It's really very important.
And please I'd really like to know your opinion about the describtion I wrote about the love stories I mentioned upward in my lines as a criticism as I'd like readers to do as well.Seeking all writers' advice.
Thanks all


----------

